# lone adult male krib



## celaeno (Apr 28, 2006)

i have a lone adult male krib in my 20g with 4 (soon to be 8 ) rosy barbs. i raised him since he was a fry and he is 1.5 years old.

he seems to be very lonely and reclusive, so i was wondering if i could get him a female. would they do well with 8 rosy barbs? will they breed? if so, will the rosy barbs be attacked to death?

or should i sell the male krib so he has a potentially happier future?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

put a few females in there until he pairs up with one of them.........


----------



## Evil Ted (Aug 31, 2006)

celaeno said:


> i have a lone adult male krib in my 20g with 4 (soon to be 8 ) rosy barbs. i raised him since he was a fry and he is 1.5 years old.
> 
> he seems to be very lonely and reclusive, so i was wondering if i could get him a female. would they do well with 8 rosy barbs? will they breed? if so, will the rosy barbs be attacked to death?
> 
> or should i sell the male krib so he has a potentially happier future?


The rosy barbs should be fine with a breeding pair of kribs, there should be no more than a bit of chasing and nipping when the barbs get too close. With 8 barbs what little the aggression there is should be spread very thinly.

You will probably lose most of the fry to the barbs should the kribs breed though.


----------



## wavoes (Feb 4, 2008)

i had some rosy barbs in my tank with a pair of kribs and once they started breeding they started to get very aggresive with the barbs and after having tails shredded i had to remove the barbs...


----------

